# MF 135 gauges



## Dennis b (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello
Just signed up looks like this is an interesting forum!
I just came up with a 135 that had electrical fire and has been sitting for a while. I think it's worth some effort to get her going again.
I don't find any gauges that match the original ones, always thought the ones that were original in those looked cool with the green illumination but all I seem to find are just the standard plain style. Are they available anymore?
Any suggestions for vendors for parts for these MF 135's? 

Also, can anyone tell me what the Multi Power actually did on these tractors? I find vague explanations, but I'm still in the dark. And I may just be too thick headed to understand
Thanks


----------



## Mini Machines (Apr 9, 2019)

Check out this site for parts:
https://www.agrilineproducts.com/


----------

